# Bfp cd 27!!!



## Haylee.

Can somebody please slap me and tell me I am pregnant because I still cannot believe this is finally it!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373853&d=1334101946xxx

Symptom wise.

All I noticed was my boobs were not sore straight after O like they usually are. It was about 7dpo when they became tender and I actually thought I must of had delayed ovulation.

I had lots of creamy CM. But, I was telling myself I am crazy cos I always have CM post O, but this seemed more abundant and whitish/thick ((ewwww tmi lol))

And that strong sense of 'I'm Pregnant'. But - I feel like this every month. This time it was only from O day to 7dpo, then I was convinced I am going crazy.

Other than that, had the usual pms. I have had a few mild cramps and scared as hell AF may still arrive.

Xoxo :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust:


----------



## angel2010

Those are clearly positive!! :gun::grr:YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!! That looks pretty damn positive to me!


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

congrats!! 

haha i know what you mean about the CM, i had the exact same thing :blush:. I also knew i would be pregnant by easter, and had a strong feeling that i was, but i was way to scared to test incase i got disappointed! 

yay to our christmas babies!!1:happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## ashleylu88

Congrats! What did you do different this month? We are on our 4th month of ttc.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations x


----------



## Veganlily

Gotta love those lines! Congrats!


----------



## Miaw

*SLAP*

here you go :D

But, really, congratulations, those line are undeniable you girl are pregnant. Have a happy and healthy nine months :D


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yes yes yes!!
Huge congrats hun :))


----------



## Haylee.

Thanks Ladies,

We only BD twice in my fertile period, and one of those times I had Mittelschmerz after 2 days of EWCM.

I have had a lot of trouble with my cycles. A few months back I was having 50 day cycles!!! Last cycle was the first 28 day cycle I've had since May last year (I was keeping track with an Iphone app and FF app)

Then I got my bfp on cd26 this cycle. I tested cd21 and had a definite :bfn:



> Those are clearly positive!! :gun: :grr: YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!

I don't know if I am taking this the wrong way, but why those emoticons? I wasn't asking if I am PG, I was just saying I am in such shock I just can't believe it.. But I am probably just taking it the wrong way lol. My hormones are doing some crazy things lol x


----------



## babycrazy11

Haylee, congrats on your pregnancy!! You have actually given me a little hope. I have been noticing that my bbs are not sore yet after O and they usually are... Been wondering if maybe its a sign OR on the other end, maybe I did not o at all... Got excited when I read your post though and I am going to give myself some renewed hope after almost a full year of ttc! Happy and healthy 9 months ducky!!


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

